# Post your loft pictures please



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

I am wanting to build a loft and start raising a few birds. I have spent a lot of time looking but most of the threads are old and the pictures are no longer showing ( mods need to clean up). It would be nice if you could post just your pictures so i could decide what to build. I may start with a small loft just for a pair of breeders, then build a loft later for young birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a link to another starter loft project.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/modified-redrose-loft-project-44691.html


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1568&pictureid=16816


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck, there is plenty of help on this site..

My first loft a starter loft..










My loft now...


----------



## Farmer Lee (Jul 13, 2012)

*Loft inside a barn*

I tried to keep cutting wood to a minimum. 

A standard OSB board is 4' by 8'
So my nests are 23 and 3/4" wide by 16" deep and 16" high. This way two rows of nests fit on one board and the nests completely use up all of the space. I don't count the boxes on the floor as nests. 

The vertical boards are 16" wide... which is conveniently 3 equal sections of OSB board. 

The front wall is pallets with welded wire fencing. They saved a lot of time and they saved them from the dump. 

The ceiling is covered by three 4' by 8' lattice panels.

The door is OSB board with heavy hinges and it's cut to fit the opening left from the pallets. 

The nest floors are held up with wooden pegs that I bought at a ReStore for a penny each! LOVE that place. 

Questions? Just email me


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KWS22rOHo&feature=plcp


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Here is my Flying Flight Loft on long Island , New York. It works for me. It has 2 sections for breeding and show birds and the first section is for my flying team. Faces the south and the birds get air all day and great warmth from the sun even in the cold days of winter. *


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

rbflight said:


> *Here is my Flying Flight Loft on long Island , New York. It works for me. It has 2 sections for breeding and show birds and the first section is for my flying team. Faces the south and the birds get air all day and great warmth from the sun even in the cold days of winter. *


Great loft, your birds seems very happy

These days i am searching & getting ideas to extend my present loft


----------

